# Persil nonbio new formulation: horrible stinky perfume and other problems



## ajapale (29 Jun 2008)

In recent weeks we have noticed that the formulation for Persil Non Bio has changed. There is now is rather nasty pungent perfumy odour from the clothes and several members of the family have experienced outbreaks of eczema.

There is nothing on the pack to indicate that the formulation of the tablets has changed. 

We have used Persil Non Bio "_Classic_" for many years now and are very happy with it in terms of performance, lack of objectionable odour and dermatologically.

We bulk bought a lot of PNBT (Persil Non Bio Tablets) during the "Happy Feet" promotion and when we use these old tablets we have no problems.

My questions are:

Can persil change the formulation of their product with out informing the consumer on the pack? The pack still says "The original non bio" but its not he original formulation.

I wonder is it possible get the old PNBT anywhere, perhaps persil still make them for other markets?

I wonder are there any competing brands out there whose formulation is closer to the PNBT _"Classic"_.? In the early days we tried Fairy but it never worked out for us.

Thanks,
aj


----------



## wishbone (15 Jul 2008)

Tesco Non-Bio is the one I use and I've never had a prob, but then again we use Bold, Fairy, Ariel etc and never had a problem either.  I used to use Persil Non Bio too and then moved to Tesco and of late I did notice that the Tesco and Persil smelled more similar...anyway you could try it once, it's 2.60 or so instead of 5.70 for Persil..


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jul 2008)

We use _Lidl _or _Aldi _washing powders. Never had a problem with them.


----------



## ajapale (15 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the comments.

To clarify: Bio powders are a big no no in our house! Many years ago we tried all the non bios and settled on Persil Non Bio. A few months ago we noticed a difference (weird new odour and kids complaining of itching). We are certain that persil have changed their formuation for thier non bio product.

Since I posted we have tried Ecover. We will try it a bit more but have formed the impression that it does not clean as well as the original Persil Non Bio.

We might try the Lidl or Aldi alternatives next. Do they have a non bio (no enzimes) product. Someone was saying that Marks and Spencers do a non bio which is very close to Persil Non Bio "Classic" (to coin a phrase). Does any one have any experience with the M&S product.


----------



## NHG (15 Jul 2008)

I can only use Fairy non bio and comfort (the white one with the picture of the baby on it), anything else and the itching starts all over again


----------



## thundercat (15 Jul 2008)

Yep I can only use non-bio, have you tried Persil small and mighty? Also Lilly's eco-luv laundry liquid. I use the whole lilly's range- absolutely love it.
www.lillysecoluv.com/laundry_cleaner.html
no affil


----------



## mathepac (15 Jul 2008)

ajapale said:


> ...Can persil change the formulation of their product with out informing the consumer on the pack? The pack still says "The original non bio" but its not he original formulation...


The manufacturer's of detergents and the like are constantly changing their formulations, cost being one driver of change, effectiveness being another. They may or may not reflect this in the (minimalist) formulae printed on the packets.

Clothes that are constanlty washed in a single deteregent build up residues of that product in the fibres, dulling colours and "greying" whites; changing the formulation slightly washes the old residue away but starts an accumulation of new residues, they then release the next "new and improved" version, and so on. 

Have you tried the good old reliable washing soda solution in the detergent drawer of your machine? (this is *NOT* caustic soda)  - you'll be amazed at the results.


----------



## dem_syhp (15 Jul 2008)

I too have sensitive skin and am very wary in trying new products.  I was using either Eco or Persil Non-bio.  For economic reasons I am trying out Almat (It was either Aldi or Lidl, sorry I can't remember which).  It is Non-Bio, Enzyme free, and "sensitive and caring"!  I've had no problems - half way through the box, so well tested!


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Jul 2008)

Hi AJ,

We have the same problem as yourselves when we use anything other than Persil Non-Bio.  I've tried many other powders down through the years and they have all caused problems.  

Its quite strange really because under normal circumstances I'm the only one with eczema and still the other three get the itches only from different washing powder.

I notice that you mention using tablets.  We use powder only and have not noticed any difference in this.

Presumably you haven't either started using or changed fabric softener?

You could send Persil [broken link removed] to see if they can give any advice.


----------



## joanmul (16 Jul 2008)

*"Have you tried the good old reliable washing soda solution in the detergent drawer of your machine? (this is **NOT caustic soda) - you'll be amazed at the results"*

 How much washing soda would you use? Are you sure it wouldn't do the machine any harm?


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Jul 2008)

*"Have you tried the good old reliable washing soda solution in the detergent drawer of your machine? (this is **NOT caustic soda) - you'll be amazed at the results"*



joanmul said:


> How much washing soda would you use? Are you sure it wouldn't do the machine any harm?



Joan,

You might be able to check out this advice on either of these two sites:

http://www.washerhelp.co.uk/

http://www.wm1.com/


----------



## Black Sheep (17 Jul 2008)

I have cut down on the amount I use per wash as we have soft water and allergies and find no adverse affects on the clothes. I use the LIDL liquid with good results and their conditioner which has recently had a lot of perfume (pong) added. Must change that conditioner next time for something that I don't smell as soon as I open the hot press

The washing liquid was recommended to by a lady standing behind me in the queue when I asked her if she found this liquid good. Her reply was "it takes out all the cow sh..."


----------



## mathepac (17 Jul 2008)

joanmul said:


> *"Have you tried the good old reliable washing soda solution in the detergent drawer of your machine? (this is **NOT caustic soda) - you'll be amazed at the results"*
> 
> How much washing soda would you use? Are you sure it wouldn't do the machine any harm?


The 'standard' dilution rates for washing soda are given on the packets, but are dependant on the hardness / softness of the water in your area. Start off with the 'standard' and tailor to your specific needs.

With regard to harm to the machine, to quote from section 6 of one of the links given by sueellen above (this one, http://www.wm1.com/) regarding detergents, softeners, etc.  "Use what you like or what is cheapest and works for you."


----------

